# First attempt at making jerky! 18 pounds!



## russmn (Mar 20, 2018)

Ive been debating on if I should give making jerky a try. So the other day I decided to see if I could get my charcoal smoker to stay at jerky temps. To my surprise I was able to run it at 120 130 140 150 and 160 with ease! The next day I was off to the meat market ! 15 pounds of eye of round sliced to 1/4 inch and 3 pounds of chicken breast! I also picked up multiple seasonings and cure.
	

		
			
		

		
	









I seasoned and cured all the meat the day before smoking it! Most of the seasonings were a pre mix from the Market except I added jalapeno powder and  honey to the bbq. The chicken i used Hooters buffalo sauce mesquit and sriracha sauce. There is also 7 pounds of peppercorn garlic not pictured here. 








The following morning I let all the jerky air dry for about an hour and a half while my smoker got up to temp. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Here is a picture of my smoker and of the fire box. I used alder wood chips that I sprinkled on top of all the charcoal. I lit about a hand full of charcoal in a chimney to light it ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
loaded up and chugging along 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Almost done!
	

		
			
		

		
	







At about 8 hours in jerky started to be done ! By 9 hours all the jerky was finished ! I didn't go by temp to decide when it was finished. I went by looks,feel, and texture.
	

		
			
		

		
	



















I took this jerky opportunity to go buy another toy haha it was "NEEDED" should be mentioned after all the jerky was finished I let it cool on the counter. That night I placed all the jerky in paper bags and placed it in the fridge to soak up any last bit of moisture. The following morning I sealed it up. 
	

		
			
		

		
	










I have to say the pepper and garlic was my favorite beef flavor. The chicken jerky was my favorite! It was amazing ! All the jerky had just the right amount of softness and salt! I have to say out of everything I've ever smoked this is the best first run of anything I've Smoked! Friends and family are all very happy


----------



## motocrash (Mar 20, 2018)

Sweet! The charcoal cabinet smokers have my attention lately as I am a purist -charcoal/wood.Nothing seems to come close to the real thing.


----------



## russmn (Mar 20, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Sweet! The charcoal cabinet smokers have my attention lately as I am a purist -charcoal/wood.Nothing seems to come close to the real thing.



This smoker has been a dream come true! T&k smokers are amazing


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 20, 2018)

Looks great!
Congrats on your maiden voyage into Jerky!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 20, 2018)

That is some excellent looking jerky!
And to do it with charcoal, well that just puts it over the top!
Very nice work!
And congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## russmn (Mar 20, 2018)

Thank you al  ! I appreciate that! Having a good turn out like this with charcoal really surprised me to! Almost everything i read  about charcoal and jerky wasn' very good. The practice round the day before really helped with temperature management! I  encourage anyone to try practice runs ! Charcoal and wood is cheaper then meat haha !


----------



## russmn (Mar 20, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Looks great!
> Congrats on your maiden voyage into Jerky!


 Thanks !!! I am addicted already haha


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 20, 2018)

Looks awesome! Great first run! Venison makes some great jerky as well. Give it a try.


----------



## goldendogs (Mar 20, 2018)

That is some super looking jerky, just looking at it makes me hungry, I'll have to put that on my to do list.


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 20, 2018)

Nice job! Great looking jerky.


----------



## normonster (Mar 20, 2018)

Great looking haul there man. Point. 

Loving that smoker too. Thanks for that share.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 20, 2018)

I guess you could buy 6 Masterbuilt 40 smokers or one of those.. 
I would take that one.

Lol 
Nice stuff.. looks real good.. I like that jerky type. .


----------



## russmn (Mar 20, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> I guess you could buy 6 Masterbuilt 40 smokers or one of those..
> I would take that one.
> 
> Lol
> Nice stuff.. looks real good.. I like that jerky type. .




You love to bring up how expensive my smoker is lol does my $2,600.00 smoker price bother you ? Haha cause I've smoked on everything from this to a free one from a garage sale to my drums . You smoke on what ya got! I use to smoke 2 packs a day at 9.80 a pack and my gift to my self if I quit was a new shiny smoker! Lol and I quit


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 20, 2018)

Haha.. I'm complimenting the smoker. Nice!


----------



## motocrash (Mar 20, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> I would take that one.


Me too Rings!


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 20, 2018)

russmn said:


> You love to bring up how expensive my smoker is lol does my $2,600.00 smoker price bother you ? Haha cause I've smoked on everything from this to a free one from a garage sale to my drums . You smoke on what ya got! I use to smoke 2 packs a day at 9.80 a pack and my gift to my self if I quit was a new shiny smoker! Lol and I quit



So you quit smoking so you could smoke even more. I approve of the irony.o_O


----------



## grebs (Mar 20, 2018)

Congrats on quiting the bad smoking! Well done.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 20, 2018)

I quit in 2014 after 35 years . Cold turkey. Feels good to have that all behind me. Congratulations on your achievement russmn.  :cool:


----------



## ghoster (Mar 21, 2018)

Nice looking jerky.  Got me thinking now, or is that hunger...


----------



## ab canuck (Mar 21, 2018)

Great looking jerky you have there, Lots to snack on and share.....  Been awhile since I have done any myself. Good job and congrats on the carousel ride.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2018)

russmn said:


> You love to bring up how expensive my smoker is lol does my $2,600.00 smoker price bother you ? Haha cause I've smoked on everything from this to a free one from a garage sale to my drums . You smoke on what ya got! I use to smoke 2 packs a day at 9.80 a pack and my gift to my self if I quit was a new shiny smoker! Lol and I quit




Your Jerky Looks Outstanding!!!:)
Your Smoker looks Awesome!!
I "Like" it all !!

BTW: I quit smoking 9 years ago, after 48 years of Smoking, so my Congrats to you!

Bear


----------



## russmn (Mar 21, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Your Jerky Looks Outstanding!!!:)
> Your Smoker looks Awesome!!
> I "Like" it all !!
> 
> ...



Thanks ! It feels good and every time I wanna smoke I just look at my smoker and think a deals a deal Lol I picked up some more goodies today !


----------



## Maple (Mar 22, 2018)

Look's great russmn, thanks for posting.


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 22, 2018)

RMN, Nice batch of jerky,it looks delicious!


----------



## xray (Mar 22, 2018)

Your jerky looks absolutely amazing! If you need help eating all that, I’m here. I’ll bring the beer too!


----------



## russmn (Mar 22, 2018)

xray said:


> Your jerky looks absolutely amazing! If you need help eating all that, I’m here. I’ll bring the beer too![/QUOTE
> 
> Sounds like a deal im in mn haha


----------



## zerowin (Mar 25, 2018)

18 lbs for a first try!  Go big or go home lol.  Grats on a big batch done well!


----------



## disco (Mar 25, 2018)

That's a lot of jerky. I'd be happy to store some for you!


----------



## Steve H (Mar 25, 2018)

Great jerky. And congrats on giving up the cigs. I did the same in 2000 After smoking for 25 years.


----------



## russmn (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks guys ! 10 more pounds going on right now ! He is a sample pic before the post


----------



## zerowin (Mar 25, 2018)

That is a *good *addiction there.  I have 6 lbs of teriyaki marinading now :).  Smoking Tuesday...


----------

